# What kind of tail is she?



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi, I'm considering breeding my female betta fish but I need to know what kind of tail she has? I got her at my LFS a couple of weeks ago and i have no idea what genes she carries. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJa-sX7KRwk here is a video of her just swimming around.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It's almost impossible to tell from blurry video but I'd bet my nicest fish that she's a VT.


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

That or a delta tail.


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah sorry it was my IPODs camera lol. But thanks alot yeah I herd that VT is dominate over any other tail and just me personally i dont really enjoy the VT trait.


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not huge on them just 'cause I love when you can see every pattern in the tail. Plus I like me some rares since I only have room for 3 fish right now. (Hopefully four soon<3)


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

But if i breed say a HM,CT,PK what would the ratio be of tails?


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Uuuh. Definitely check the IBS for genetics, stuff. I'm not sure what traits are dominant. I understand genetics in itself, but not specifically for betta. D:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Dude I need to give you my cell number lol. Anyway VT is dominant but breeding her to a HM male and then breeding a daughter back to the father and then breeding brother to sister from there should get you HMs in time.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Dude I need to give you my cell number lol. Anyway VT is dominant but breeding her to a HM male and then breeding a daughter back to the father and then breeding brother to sister from there should get you HMs in time.


Just seems like a lot of family drama to me lol. Why is VT dominant?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Miggy10 said:


> But if i breed say a HM,CT,PK what would the ratio be of tails?


IMO it's impossible to determine the ratio. Theoretically it may be calculated by using the Mendelian Theory (check out genetics), But the fact is only few will survive to adulthood. So which gene actually survived? There was a time when I thought the Mendelian theory didn't apply to betta's (lol) because I have never come up with a certain ratio. Further .... well let me put it this way ... theoretically if you bred X to Y, offspring should be X, Y, and XY. If you breed X parent to X offspring you should get all X. But IME you still would get XY and even Y.... Why? I have never understood this. I do believe, though, constant out crossing/mixing will eventually create new mutations both in form and pattern.

In short, don't think about the ratio. When creating a line or something, just try to produce as many as possible and select the best (according to your goals) out of them.



> Just seems like a lot of family drama to me lol. Why is VT dominant?


It's said VT are dominant over other tail types (maybe because they're the ancestors of modern fins). And long fins are dominant over short fins. I don't know why. BUT again IME, this theory isn't always true. Which gene actually survived? IMO this question is the determining key to breeding outcomes.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Miggy10 said:


> Yeah sorry it was my IPODs camera lol. But thanks alot yeah I herd that VT is dominate over any other tail and just me personally i dont really enjoy the VT trait.


you dont like the VT Trait yet you bought a vt? -confused-


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Abby said:


> you dont like the VT Trait yet you bought a vt? -confused-


Almost ALL female bettas in pet stores are VT. Here where we live thats all you'll find.


----------

